# The moment you notice the patients family is right behind you



## emt584841 (Jul 1, 2012)

Arrived onscene to one of my first DOA's. Walked in the house, checked the patient, found rigor and turned to my partner and said "well that was easy". Not even a second later I turned around and saw the patients crying family. 
:blink:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good lesson in situational awareness.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 1, 2012)

Always always act on scene as though you were surrounded by grieving family members, the press, your state licensing officers, and your supervisors because at some point they all will be there.

That said we've all said or done stupid things. Don't beat yourself up just learn from it and move on.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 1, 2012)

That's as much fun as discussing the last case you dropped off in the hospital elevator and the ER doc is standing behind you, or you don't recognize her...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 1, 2012)

Could have been worse. The coroner assistant told my Dad that they "didn't charge extra for cold storage" after my Grandmother died (MVA) when he asked if he could handle arraignments after the holidays.


----------



## ReefMedic (Oct 13, 2012)

High-fives in front of the house is often frowned upon as well. Happened to a co-worker of mine. 

Also, I always found it a bit insensitive when FD poses for group photos in front of a freshly chard home.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 13, 2012)

emt584841 said:


> Arrived onscene to one of my first DOA's. Walked in the house, checked the patient, found rigor and turned to my partner and said "*well that was easy"*. Not even a second later I turned around and saw the patients crying family.
> :blink:


I don't agree with that. However you made a mistake IMHO and we all make them. If I had said that I would have appologized.


----------



## MedicBender (Oct 13, 2012)

ReefMedic said:


> Also, I always found it a bit insensitive when FD poses for group photos in front of a freshly chard home.



This always amazed me. The whole crew will line up for an awesome FB shot in front of the charred remains of someones house.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 13, 2012)

ReefMedic said:


> High-fives in front of the house is often frowned upon as well. Happened to a co-worker of mine.
> 
> Also, I always found it a bit insensitive when FD poses for group photos in front of a freshly chard home.



Sometimes it not freshly charred


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 13, 2012)

ReefMedic said:


> High-fives in front of the house is often frowned upon as well. Happened to a co-worker of mine.



One of our crews did this awhile back. Then lied about it. Wasnt good for those involved.

To the OP think before you speak. Its happened to most of us at one point.

As I learned a long time ago, If you said something only to make yourself feel good then it didnt need to be said.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 13, 2012)

Like BBG said, always act professional on scene. Once you're clear and back in your truck, you can goof off.  But remember that it is always someone's family member.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 13, 2012)

I learned my grandfather had died from a pair of medics boasting about using the "geezer squeezer".


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Martyn (Oct 14, 2012)

ReefMedic said:


> High-fives in front of the house is often frowned upon as well. Happened to a co-worker of mine.
> 
> Also, I always found it a bit insensitive when FD poses for group photos in front of a freshly chard home.


 
Or even one thats still burning...


----------



## Legliss (Oct 16, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Or even one thats still burning...



Lets just hope thats a live burn haha


----------

